# Renault Specialists



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying myself a Renault Clio 200 Cup and I'm just wondering if anyone can suggest anyone to look after the servicing of it?

Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

If its a 200 (like I have) then it will still be under warrenty so the easiest route (for warrenty issues etc) is one of the main dealers esp one of the few RenaultSport specialists such as Charles Hurst on Boucher Road.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Ended up going for a Clio 197 F1 Team, just had the belts done in Shelbourne Motors and really cant fault their work (so far).


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have used Shelbourne in the past and they have a technician in there called Mark who is an absolute genius. I had a bizarre 'pijoinnng' noise (sorry - only way i can type it :-O) and he found it in about 5 minutes. Really nice guy to deal with too.


----------

